# Ethiopian Salons are doing healthy, BEAUTIFUL hair!!!



## ScandalousBeauty (Jan 28, 2008)

I was at work the other day and this lady came in with an absolutely beauty, APL roller set.  My co-worker brought me over to her, and told me she was natural.  She goes to an ETHIOPIAN salon, and swore to never, ever go to Dominicans again.  She said they roller set her hair (the way she described her hair, she was a 3a/3b), it's always very full and straight.  BUT, she took her friend, apparently who is a 4bcdefg, and the Ethiopian's were talking about how kinky her naps were in their language.  But, the lady said her friend's hair came out AMAZING, very lush and straight and delicious!!! 

This particular Ethiopian Salon is in Northern VA, off of Sterling road, in an Ethiopian Shopping Center.  I don't know the area at all.  

Has anyone heard anything about Ethiopian salons?!?!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 28, 2008)

No but can we get the goods on that salon?


----------



## Evazhair (Jan 28, 2008)

ditto^^^ where is sterling road? the street name is familiar, but can't place it.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2008)

Interesting. I wonder if anyone on the board has been to one. I wanna know their techniques and how they compare to the dominicans'.


----------



## noemi (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh man so many choices! Just when I was about to get the nerve up to go the Dominicans, now I have to decide if I want to try the Ethopians...


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 28, 2008)

never heard of an ethiopian salon but would love to visit one, someday. When I attended college, I took several soci/wmst classes with two ethiopian ladies and their hair was ALWAYS gawjus!


----------



## Lilakoi’s_Sister (Jan 28, 2008)

i'm interested too. 

eta: disregard the thread i copied and pasted... it was for egyptian salons.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Jan 28, 2008)

Off topic a little:::: but that's what I always think in the nail salon too....that the chinese ladies are talking about people's feet in their language! haha


----------



## haircrisis (Jan 28, 2008)

My friend in DC goes to an Ethiopian salon regularly.  She says it's something about the way they roller set, the tension, that gets her roots straight without the :burning: from the dominican dryer.  She loves it.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Jan 28, 2008)

I really wanna give you the scoop, but that's all the lady told me.  She didn't know the name or anything!!! grrr...But she said it was up the street from Tysons Corner, and I think that area is Vienna.  She said go up rt. 123, and its off of Sterling rd.  I'll do a google search.  



glamazon386 said:


> No but can we get the goods on that salon?


----------



## bellalouise (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep, a friend of mine that lives in the MD area goes to a Ethiopian stylist for roller sets.   She also rants and raves about their roller sets.   Especially when she is 6-8 weeks post relaxer.  She states she can usually stretch her relaxer another 3-4 weeks when she goes to the Ethiopian salon.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 28, 2008)

Please find out more information if ya'll can, particularly about the DMV area Ethiopian salons...


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 29, 2008)

This sounds interesting yes more info please


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 29, 2008)

haircrisis said:


> My friend in DC goes to an Ethiopian salon regularly. She says it's something about the way they roller set, the tension, that gets her roots straight without the :burning: from the dominican dryer. She loves it.


 

My bf always got her hair rollerset from her ethopian roommate.
She is a 3a/b natural with BSL/MBL hair and even tough she always airdried her hair came out super smooth.
However her friend was pulling her hair pretty taught so I'm not sure it was healthy.

The one salon owned by an ethopian women I knew(in Germany) was the worst salon for blk hair I ever visited period


----------



## JLove74 (Jan 29, 2008)

There are a cluster of about 6 Ethopian salons located off of George Mason Dr. (right off of King St., before you get to Target).  One of my co-workers is Ethopian and we went after work.  

We went to Show (pronounced Show-a) Beauty Salon (Show is the owner), did a fabulous job.  But just like Dominican's the wash, set and pull out the portable hell (dryer) and roundbrush.  Finishing with very little products, it was crowded, but moved quickly.  Cost $30


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 29, 2008)

almondjoi85 said:


> Off topic a little:::: but that's what I always think in the nail salon too....that the chinese ladies are talking about people's feet in their language! haha



OT, but normally those ladies are Vietnamese.


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 29, 2008)

For the Toronto ladies, there is/was and Ethiopian salon on Sherbourne, north of Wellesley.  It's by the No Frills.  I saw it over a year ago, so I hope it's still there if anyone is interested. 

Lys


----------



## chickory_bee (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to work at Express in Pentagon City, VA, and one of the managers (Simone) got her hair done by the Ethiopians. She said she went to one in Silver Spring (if I remember correctly). Her hair looked like ones would if you went to the Dominicans. It was VERY straight, none of those short, broken pieces, and it always looked fabulous.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 29, 2008)

Would like to know how many women are like me.....have natural hair that gets a rollerset.  I have mine done at a regular black salon...not Dominican.  I have nothing against Dominican Salon except the distance to drive.  I live in the Bowie area of Maryland and would have to drive quite a few miles to the Silver Springs area.

I believe the Dominicans are cheaper but that savings would be eaten up by the additional gas cost.  I should add that my hairdresser states I'm her only natural hari customer that gets a rollerset.  I use red/orange size rollers.  On Sunday, I used the grey...since it wasn't as tightly rolled, she went back with the back of the curling iron and flatten the roots just a bit.  I'm always satisfied with a rollerset.

Any others??


----------



## Transformer (Jan 29, 2008)

Would like to know how many women are like me.....have natural hair that gets a rollerset. I have mine done at a regular black salon...not Dominican. I have nothing against Dominican Salon except the distance to drive. I live in the Bowie area of Maryland and would have to drive quite a few miles to the Silver Springs area.

I believe the Dominicans are cheaper but that savings would be eaten up by the additional gas cost. I should add that my hairdresser states I'm her only natural hari customer that gets a rollerset. I use red/orange size rollers. On Sunday, I used the grey...since it wasn't as tightly rolled, she went back with the back of the curling iron and flatten the roots just a bit. I'm always satisfied with a rollerset.

Any others??


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 29, 2008)

chickory_bee said:


> I used to work at Express in Pentagon City, VA, and one of the managers (Simone) got her hair done by the Ethiopians. She said she went to one in Silver Spring (if I remember correctly). Her hair looked like ones would if you went to the Dominicans. It was VERY straight, none of those short, broken pieces, and it always looked fabulous.


 
Can you find out where in Silver Spring. I live in that area...


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 29, 2008)

The ethiopian salons do nothing special (for the most part). Most ethiopians just get there hair rollerset... that's it. Sometimes they might flat iron over the roller set but most of my friends get a rollerset then throw it up into a ponytail. Most ethiopians (that I know) don't do much to their hair. They rarely relax their hair and when they do it's only like twice a year. I think the key to their length and the health of their hair is low minipulation and minimal products. I would assume that you could get the same results by going to the dominicans and not getting the blow out. Just the set.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Jan 29, 2008)

LilChocolateMa said:


> I was at work the other day and this lady came in with an absolutely beauty, APL roller set. My co-worker brought me over to her, and told me she was natural. She goes to an ETHIOPIAN salon, and swore to never, ever go to Dominicans again. She said they roller set her hair (the way she described her hair, she was a 3a/3b), it's always very full and straight. BUT, she took her friend, apparently who is a 4bcdefg, and the Ethiopian's were talking about how kinky her naps were in their language. But, the lady said her friend's hair came out AMAZING, very lush and straight and delicious!!!
> 
> This particular Ethiopian Salon is in Northern VA, off of Sterling road, in an Ethiopian Shopping Center. I don't know the area at all.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about Ethiopian salons?!?!


 
I work off of Sterling Blvd near Tyson's. Is it Sterling Blvd or Rd? I have never heard of Ethiopian Salons in Virginia, only in MD. That would be great if there was one around here. Could you try to find out where it is? I'm a natural and would like to try them out. I'm too cared of the Dominicans!


----------



## caligirl (Jan 29, 2008)

I want to know if they do braids.  I had a nice Ethiopian lady braid my hair in her house and she did an excellent job!  She said "back home" all the women learn how to braid when they're young.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 29, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> For the Toronto ladies, there is/was and Ethiopian salon on Sherbourne, north of Wellesley.  It's by the No Frills.  I saw it over a year ago, so I hope it's still there if anyone is interested.
> 
> Lys



Also, I can imagine there would be some in jungle but I'm not sure....theres mad ethiopians there


----------



## Sugarhoney (Jan 29, 2008)

LilChocolateMa said:


> I really wanna give you the scoop, but that's all the lady told me. She didn't know the name or anything!!! grrr...But she said it was up the street from Tysons Corner, and I think that area is Vienna. She said go up rt. 123, and its off of Sterling rd. I'll do a google search.


 
I just did a little research, and Sterling road is no where near rt 123. Plus Sterling rd is a residential area. Is it off of Elden st? I know Sheleedez Salon is over there somewhere. Is that the same place?


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jan 29, 2008)

My friend went to one in DC and she also had gone to Dominicans in MD...she said the primary difference was that the Ethiopians were heavy handed with oils and almost drenched her hair.  She said it was fine after a couple days but she wasnt feeling it at first   She is a 3c.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Jan 29, 2008)

I went to Ethiopianbusinessonline.com and typed in salons to look it up. There are several in the Maryland/DC area. Hope that helps


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting.  The lady that I talked to was a customer that came in for a makeover and I don't have any contact information for her.  I live near Baltimore and I know nothing about No. VA except how to get to Tysons and back home.  Sorry! 



Sugarhoney said:


> I work off of Sterling Blvd near Tyson's. Is it Sterling Blvd or Rd? I have never heard of Ethiopian Salons in Virginia, only in MD. That would be great if there was one around here. Could you try to find out where it is? I'm a natural and would like to try them out. I'm too cared of the Dominicans!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 29, 2008)

Well here's my 2 cent....I've been to both and both do a great job.  

IMO the HEAT has been less intense with Ethiopian stylists.

I currently go to: www.salonrevive.com for my occassional straight styles and color treatments.  Salon Revive is an Aveda concept salon and is owned and operated by 2 Ethiopian stylists.  My stylist Name is Yodit and she is EXCELLENT with both natural/relaxed and color treated hair.  Actually she has one of the most "diverse" clientele I've seen for a stylist of color.  The hair comes out exactly the way orig poster described.

When I go I have my hair roller set and quickly flat ironed after.  Very bouncy silky hair that [can] last for weeks.  IMO they're roller set game is tighter than the Dominicans....hard to believe I know but it's true IMO.

I have pics in my fotki from my last visit.  Feel free to view.

HTH


----------



## cocopuff (Jan 30, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> Would like to know how many women are like me.....have natural hair that gets a rollerset. I have mine done at a regular black salon...not Dominican. I have nothing against Dominican Salon except the distance to drive. I live in the Bowie area of Maryland and would have to drive quite a few miles to the Silver Springs area.
> 
> I believe the Dominicans are cheaper but that savings would be eaten up by the additional gas cost. I should add that my hairdresser states I'm her only natural hari customer that gets a rollerset. I use red/orange size rollers. On Sunday, I used the grey...since it wasn't as tightly rolled, she went back with the back of the curling iron and flatten the roots just a bit. I'm always satisfied with a rollerset.
> 
> Any others??



I am actually thinking about having this done to my hair. I am natural too. I once saw a lady with 100% natural hair with the most beautiful rollerset and I have been thinking about getting that done to my hair ever since.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Jan 30, 2008)

Sunshine_One said:


> Well here's my 2 cent....I've been to both and both do a great job.
> 
> IMO the HEAT has been less intense with Ethiopian stylists.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! Your hair color looks wonderful.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh oh....I might have to go see them....



Sunshine_One said:


> Well here's my 2 cent....I've been to both and both do a great job.
> 
> IMO the HEAT has been less intense with Ethiopian stylists.
> 
> ...


----------



## stryed (Jan 30, 2008)

...............


----------



## JLove74 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sunshine_One said:


> Well here's my 2 cent....I've been to both and both do a great job.
> 
> IMO the HEAT has been less intense with Ethiopian stylists.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, Yodit does great work.  I've only been to her once since she opened her new place, but went to her more than a few times when she was at Salon Cielo.  She did my color and I got so many compliments, and it stayed healthy (I was a little bleached)


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 30, 2008)

Sunshine_One said:


> Well here's my 2 cent....I've been to both and both do a great job.
> 
> IMO the HEAT has been less intense with Ethiopian stylists.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, sweetheart! That's right. I had forgotten that Yodit is Ethiopian. I made an appointment for next Friday.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 30, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> I agree, Yodit does great work. I've only been to her once since she opened her new place, but went to her more than a few times when she was at Salon Cielo. She did my color and I got so many compliments, and it stayed healthy (I was a little bleached)


 
Does she do good relaxers? I have 3+ inches of underprocessed NG.


----------



## GoingNatural (May 27, 2009)

*Almaz Diamond Hair Salon  <---I go here
3811-B S. George Mason Dr.
Falls Church, VA 22041
Tel.(703)820-6990*


Abeba's Hair Salon
4620 14th St NW
Washington, DC 20011
(202) 882-2959


Amy Unisex Hair Salon
2407 18th St. NW
Washington, DC 20009
Tel.(202)299-9009


Spa Mesu hair, nail, skin
8215 Fenton St.
Silver Spring, MD 20910
Tel.(301)585-7506

Sunshine Beauty Salon
3813-A South George Mason Dr.
Falls Church, VA 22041


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 27, 2009)

I'm not in the area but I have heard of this exact one before. I wish I could find up here in North Jersey


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (May 27, 2009)

there are two dominican salons right here in greenbelt....when you pass beltway plaza coming from bowie...



Ebonybee said:


> Would like to know how many women are like me.....have natural hair that gets a rollerset. I have mine done at a regular black salon...not Dominican. I have nothing against Dominican Salon except the distance to drive. I live in the Bowie area of Maryland and would have to drive quite a few miles to the Silver Springs area.
> 
> I believe the Dominicans are cheaper but that savings would be eaten up by the additional gas cost. I should add that my hairdresser states I'm her only natural hari customer that gets a rollerset. I use red/orange size rollers. On Sunday, I used the grey...since it wasn't as tightly rolled, she went back with the back of the curling iron and flatten the roots just a bit. I'm always satisfied with a rollerset.
> 
> Any others??


----------



## redecouvert (May 27, 2009)

I've been to an Ethiopian salon once in Silverspring and they did an amazing job...
it was a while though and I was visiting...so it did not occur to me to take a business card


----------



## Dposh167 (May 27, 2009)

anyone know of any in nyc?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 27, 2009)

chickory_bee said:


> I used to work at Express in Pentagon City, VA, and one of the managers (Simone) got her hair done by the Ethiopians. She said she went to one in Silver Spring (if I remember correctly). Her hair looked like ones would if you went to the Dominicans. It was VERY straight, none of those short, broken pieces, and it always looked fabulous.


I might have to find this place. I'm going to Silver Spring next week.


----------



## hurricane (May 27, 2009)

*At my old salon there was an African lady who came in. Her hair was all over her head. Like a pocupine. The sylist who was African-american asked her did she want a relaxer. She said No. erplexedJust a wash and roller set. *

*Well she washed and roller set her hair and it was beautiful. Thick and lush. Don't know what the secret was but her hair looked like she had a relaxer. I saw it with my own eyes. *


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 27, 2009)

My aunt is natural and recently started going to an Ethiopian salon. Her hair has never looked better. The stylist she goes to only charges 30.00 for a poo, dc with steam, trim, blowdry & flat iron or rollerset. I think I'll check her out once I get a lil more length.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 27, 2009)

is this in dc?



MochaEyeCandy said:


> My aunt is natural and recently started going to an Ethiopian salon. Her hair has never looked better. The stylist she goes to only charges 30.00 for a poo, dc with steam, trim, blowdry & flat iron or rollerset. I think I'll check her out once I get a lil more length.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 27, 2009)

Would your salon be in Houston, Hurricane?  If so, could you give the name and number...I've been wanting to do this for a while.

TIA!



hurricane said:


> *At my old salon there was an African lady who came in. Her hair was all over her head. Like a pocupine. The sylist who was African-american asked her did she want a relaxer. She said No. erplexedJust a wash and roller set. *
> 
> *Well she washed and roller set her hair and it was beautiful. Thick and lush. Don't know what the secret was but her hair looked like she had a relaxer. I saw it with my own eyes. *


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 27, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> is this in dc?


 Nope, sorry I'm in Toronto.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (May 27, 2009)

any good ones in Atlanta?


----------



## danigurl18 (May 30, 2009)

I scheduled an appointment with Yodit for June 4!! I will post pics after


----------



## sydwrites (May 30, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> I scheduled an appointment with Yodit for June 4!! I will post pics after


 
I'll be waiting , I am thinking about using her for color as well, i've heard great things about Aveda color.


----------



## MissBCurly (May 30, 2009)

I forgot to post my review I frequent three in the falls church virginia area and my hair comes out lovely feels really silky my mom and I bout go my mom is a 3b natural and Im a 3b/c/4a there are pics in my fotki  from my visit this past thursday as well as my avi pic.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (May 30, 2009)

I'd also like to know this. 



poochie167 said:


> anyone know of any in nyc?


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know if this was posted but this is waht I found on this website:


Abeba's Hair Salon
4620 14th St NW
Washington, DC 20011
(202) 882-2959


Amy Unisex Hair Salon
2407 18th St. NW
Washington, DC 20009
Tel.(202)299-9009


Spa Mesu hair, nail, skin
8215 Fenton St.
Silver Spring, MD 20910
Tel.(301)585-7506


Almaz Diamond Hair Salon
3811-B S. George Mason Dr.
Falls Church, VA 22041
Tel.(703)820-6990


Liya's Hair & Nail Salon
3257 Columbia Pike
Arlington, VA 22204
Tel(703)920-7720


Sunshine Beauty Salon
3813-A South George Mason Dr.
Falls Church, VA 22041


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 2, 2009)

Any salons in Chicago? Yall can not exclude the rest of the country like that


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok so can everyone in NJ and NYC get together so we can find one or two of these salons in our area? I'm trying to search and I just keep gettng MD...shoot I'm not moving there yet!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 3, 2009)

oh..can the ppl in MD and VA ask if they know of salons up here in NJ???? Cuz my head is startin to hurt thinking of ways to search ...


----------



## Solitude (Aug 3, 2009)

Sunshine_One said:


> Well here's my 2 cent....I've been to both and both do a great job.
> 
> IMO the HEAT has been less intense with Ethiopian stylists.
> 
> ...


 
OMG.....They do rollersets well, use Aveda, and offer the Phytorelaxer?? 

It's too good to be true....I will be visiting this salon as soon as I get back to DC in a couple of weeks .


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 3, 2009)

UGH! and phyto too?...I'm moving.


----------



## cmw45 (Aug 3, 2009)

ScandalousBeauty said:


> I was at work the other day and this lady came in with an absolutely beauty, APL roller set. My co-worker brought me over to her, and told me she was natural. She goes to an ETHIOPIAN salon, and swore to never, ever go to Dominicans again. She said they roller set her hair (the way she described her hair, she was a 3a/3b), it's always very full and straight. BUT, she took her friend, apparently who is a 4bcdefg, and *the Ethiopian's were talking about how kinky her naps were in their language.* But, the lady said her friend's hair came out AMAZING, very lush and straight and delicious!!!
> 
> This particular Ethiopian Salon is in Northern VA, off of Sterling road, in an Ethiopian Shopping Center. I don't know the area at all.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about Ethiopian salons?!?!


 
I think I'll pass on this one. If a Black American shop owner was talking about how nappy my hair was I would not hesitate to get to steppin'. I guess I wouldn't know if they were speaking another language but since you told me I think I'll pass.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Aug 3, 2009)

noemi said:


> Oh man so many choices! Just when I was about to get the nerve up to go the Dominicans, now I have to decide if I want to try the Ethopians...


 Re: Dominicans - Don't do it!!!  Don't look at the people leaving the salon, look at the ones going in!


----------



## Ozma (Aug 3, 2009)

cmw45 said:


> I think I'll pass on this one. If a Black American shop owner was talking about how nappy my hair was I would not hesitate to get to steppin'. I guess I wouldn't know if they were speaking another language but since you told me I think I'll pass.



If I avoided all the people who might talk about me in their language, I'd never do anything or go anywhere.
Jesus is cussing my happy black *** out in Spanish when he's cutting the grass in 95 degree weather, the Vietnamese lady is cussing me out doing my nails and feet, the Korean BSS owner is cussing me out for touching all the wigs and not buying... you get the point! Just give em the side eye when you can't understand what they're saying. That's the international language of Oh hell naw!


----------



## cmw45 (Aug 4, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> *If I avoided all the people who might talk about me in their language, I'd never do anything or go anywhere.*
> Jesus is cussing my happy black *** out in Spanish when he's cutting the grass in 95 degree weather, the Vietnamese lady is cussing me out doing my nails and feet, the Korean BSS owner is cussing me out for touching all the wigs and not buying... you get the point! Just give em the side eye when you can't understand what they're saying. That's the international language of Oh hell naw!


 
True. But, it's not so much that you are talking about me...because I surly have had somethin' to say about some of my more interesting customers...but that you are going to do it WHILE I am sitting in your chair, in a language you DON'T think I can speak. Humph. If you're gonna try and be bold and call me a heff* to my face, at least you can make sure that I understand and have the chance to reply. Don't try to have erbody in the shop laughing and ke-keing it up at my expense and not give me a chance to articulately defend myself. 

If I don't know what you are saying, and I am sure there have been plenty of times when I haven't, then you might/probably get a pass. But if I understand what you are saying, or I have a friend who understands what you are saying (I can't tell you how many braid shops I have said "no thanks" before even sitting down after someone thought that my friend and I were ignorant of their French) then I am going to saying "thank you, but no thank you," cause I can spend my good hard earned dollas elsewhere...where someone will at least have the courtsey to let the good door hit before they start calling me a heff*.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 4, 2009)

almondjoi85 said:


> Off topic a little:::: but that's what I always think in the nail salon too....that the chinese ladies are talking about people's feet in their language! haha



NOOOO! They say you so preeeetty! 

I've never been to an Ethiopian salon but it was an Ethiopian I went to learn how to shingle and ended up with what I call the ugliest hairdo I've ever worn. Methinks she might be good as she came highly recommended just not very adroit in working on 4B hair. Maybe if I'd given in to the suggestion to be texturized, I might've been happier with her work. Anyway, I don't go to stylists anymore. I'ma take the wheel on this one myself. Once bitten, twice shy.


----------

